# World record slot car.



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

I ran across this while browsing slot car records;

http://www.gofastest.com/Guinness.htm

I find it interesting that this record is so old. Or that maybe it just hasn't been updated.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I think you will find that Guinness did not recognise that 'record', the real record was set in 2006 at Derby and I was one of the guys who set it.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Guinness didn't even bother to respond to me even though I more than doubled the existing record they had listed for the longest track.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Interesting 22. Who are you in that article and was your attempt conducted in a race enviroment?

Deane


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi Deane, I am not related to the article but I am the self proclaimed King of the Insane Track that tried to get into the book.

My record was a different catagory. The guy in England that built the track at an airport has largest. You have distance over a period of time. I was trying for the longest track. I don't know if they have drag records. The second row of track pics beginning with the towers and the next row ending with the towers show a few pics of the build. http://home.bluemarble.net/~smosora/ 

In 6 lane config it was 669 feet long. I used Tomy chicanes to make it a 2 lane 2097 foot track.

Steve


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,man you got way to much time on your hands 22T :wave: :wave:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Montoya----- I saw the California groups record in the Guiness Book after it was set. How can it not be recognized if they printed it in the book?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'd heard, and seen metioned that it was not set in a race and therefore did not count. However I do stand to be corrected.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Montoya--- I agree that it wasn't set in a race, but I know from talking to Doug Shepard and John Cukras that they did everything the Guiness people required of them. Like they had to marshall their own come-offs, the track had to be a replica of a once real course, they had to get a certified surveyer to measure each lane and certify the lenght to a quarter of an inch, cameras had to be on the track pits and computer for the whole 24 hours, 3 witnesses who were bonded had to see the whole 24 hours. Yes it was Quite the ordeal. Did you guys have to do all this to set your records?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Only the first year, after that Guinness lost interest.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

You guys had to be track stars marshalling your own cars on that 200 ft track.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

22tall said:


> I was trying for the longest track. ... The second row of track pics beginning with the towers and the next row ending with the towers show a few pics of the build. http://home.bluemarble.net/~smosora/
> In 6 lane config it was 669 feet long ...


[Sound of jaw dropping.] Well, that's _one_ way to use up all those 9"-radius quarter-curves.
.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Funniest part was I had to buy 1 9" curve to complete it. The towers were a tribute to the Marina Towers in Chicago. There are also tributes for Mickey Mouse and Hostess cupcakes.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Holy cow.... you are either single, or have the most understanding wife in the whole world!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

martybauer31 said:


> Holy cow.... you are either single, or have the most understanding wife in the whole world!


 
Would have to agree! Some tracks. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Shortly after this, the economy and more tanked. The slot car joint, the last storefront HO racetrack in San Diego, closed forever. It's the Curse of the Guiness.


----------

